# اريد المساعدة فى التحكم فى 20 لمبة بواسطة الكمبيوتر



## augast (14 يناير 2012)

اريد التحكم فى 20 لمبة منفصلة عن طريق الكمبيوتر بوقت محدد
على سبيل المثال 
20 لمبة مرقمين من 1 - 20 
اريد عن طريق الكمبيوتر عن طريق برنامج مصمم من الفيجوال بيسك بتشغيل لمبة رقم 1 لمدة 5 توانى ولمبة رقم 7 لمدة 2 ثانية بزرار و هكذا
مع العلم انى خبرتى ضعيفة فى هذا المجال
هل استخدم plc microcontroller كما سمعت ام استطيع عمل ذلك من خلال الفيجوال بيسك على طول
وشكراً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يناير 2012)

أخى
ال *plc شيء و ال micro-controller شيء آخر لهذا رجاء أن تدرس قليلا قبل البدء فكل منهما يحتاج برمجة و تصميم دوائر
يمكنك معرفة الفرق من هنا
*الفرق بين الميكربوسيسور والميكرو كونتروللر والـ plc 
الحاسب وحدة يمكنه القيام بالعمل
و أيضا كل من ال *plc و ال micro-controller يمكن أن يقوم بالعمل لكن سيحتاج اضافة المفاتيح والشاشات التى تبين الأرقام الخ
*


----------



## augast (16 يناير 2012)

أ\ ماجد عباس شكراً جزيرا لاهتمام حضرتك
ثانيا هل بالفعل يستطيع الكمبيوتر وحدة عمل هذا ؟ كيف ؟ اسف جدا 
هل بعد عمل البرمجة على الفيجوال بيسك استطيع توصيل الاوامر من الكمبيوتر الى المبات مباشراً 
ام لابد من بورد او برنامج اخر للوصل 
اسف مجددا لعدم دراستى بهذا المجال ( لانى مصمم جرافيكس بس انا هاوى المجال دة و اريد التوغل به و شكراً مجددا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يناير 2012)

و هل كنت أكذب عليك فى مشاركتى السابقة؟
الا تستطيف فتح 20 صفحة انترنت معا على حاسبك؟
كل صفحة بها عديد من الصور والروابط التى يتعامل معها

هناك العديد من المصانع التى تدار بالحاسب و التى اصبحت حاليا نمط تقليدى لقدر الحاسب العالية على اجراء حسابات و من ثم يقرر لنفسه ماذا يفعل

للتحكم فى أشياء خارجيى فمنفذ الطابعة يمكنه التحكم فى 8 مخارج بدائرة بسيطة ولكن يمكن يمكن عمل دوائر أكبر للتحكم فى أى عدد تريد و أيضا من المنفذ التسلسى أو يو اس بى أو منفذ الشبكة


----------



## augast (16 يناير 2012)

اشكرك مجددا أ/ماجد على اهتمامك الشديد
ولكن لى استفسار صغير كيف يمكننى التحكم فى الفترة الزمنية بمعنى انى اريد تشغيل اللمبة بالماوس و هى تقفل تلقائى بعد زمن محدد 
واعزرنى لمعرفتى المحدودة جدا
وشكراً مجددا ومجدداً لحضرتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يناير 2012)

يجب أن تتعلم البرمجة و عنها ستجد أنك تضع على واجهة المستخدم زر لكل لمبة عند النقر عليه تفعل مؤقت فى البرنامج تنير اللمبة و عند انتهاء زمنه يطفئ آليا


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 يناير 2012)

احب ان اضيف شئ على كلام الاخ الكريم ماجد وهى انه فى الحالات التى تريد فيه عمل مثل هذه المشاريع يفضل عملها بالميكروكنترولر وذلك لما فيه من مميزات كثيرة تؤدى ما تريده بتكاليف بسيطة وبامكانيات كثيرة


----------



## م/محمدخالد (16 يناير 2012)

الزميل العزيز..... بكل سهولة وبساطة يمكنك استخدام ميكروكنترولر واوامر بسيطة باى لغة برمجة للكمبيوتر سواء عن طريق Parallel Port او Serial port او حتى استخدام منفذ USB اذا كانت لديك الكفاءة الصبر للبحث فى اى من هذه المواضبع او انك تستخدم برنامج بسيط بلغة C يتم تحميلة على الميكروكنترولر ويعمل تلقائيا عند توصيل الدائرة الكمبيوتر.........


----------



## augast (17 يناير 2012)

شاااااكر حضرتكم جدا على الردود و اهتمام حضرتكم
أ/عمرو - أ/محمد كيف استطيع استخدام هذا المشروع عن طريق الكمبيوتر بعد برمجة الميكروكنترولر ؟
معلش انا اسف 
بس هل استطيع عن طريق الفيجوال بعمل برنامج واعطى اوامر للمشروع مثل أبدأ ثم بعد 10 ثوانى يطفئ طلقائى
وشكرا مجددا على الاهتمام المحترم من قبلكم


----------



## م/محمدخالد (17 يناير 2012)

بكل تأكيد تستطيع ان تستخدم لغه VB فى هذا العمل وتستطيع عمل كل ما تحتاجه بشــــــرط معرفتك للاوامر المستخدمة للتعامل مـــــــع Out put Ports ومن ثم يمكنك التعامل مع البيانات الخارجة من الكمبيوتــــر سواء بطريقة مباشرة او عن طريق ميكروكنترولــــــر........


----------



## augast (17 يناير 2012)

عاجز عن الشكر م/محمد ولك كل تقدير و احترام منى
واسف لجهلى فى هذا المجال لأنى مصمم جرافكس وليس مبرمج ولكن محب التطلع فى هذا المجال جداً
وربنا يساعدنى و اوفق فى معرفة اشخاص مثل حضرتك لمساعدتى


----------



## م/محمدخالد (17 يناير 2012)

يمكنك البدء والمحاولة وقد تصل الى ما تبتغيه بأسرع مما تتوقع والامور كلها صعبة البداية ولكنها سهلة وطويلة المسير ويمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الرابط
http://vb4arab.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1531


----------

